# killed my first turkey



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I went out yesterday and killed my first turkey. Man was it fun. This was my first turkey season and saterday and Sunday were the only times ive hunted turkies. Guess I got lucky. Out here you can shoot turkeys with a rifle so I used a real small caliber with a nice scope. After I shot my turkey he went down right away. He was kinda flipping a little so I racked in another round and watched through my scope to see if I needed to send another round. Almost immediately another male puffed up and ran over, I thought I shot the wrong bird and hit a hen or somethn cause this guy was big and mad. He spurred the other turkey in the neck while it was dying and then strutted around him till I started walking over. When I got to my turkey I saw I had shot the male and bled out of his neck and died. Is this common turkey behavior? Has anyone else seen this before? Why did he spur a dying turkey?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, it&#8217;s quite common and a sight to see. Only the strongest survive in nature, and this is their instinctive response to another male showing weakness. Congrats on the bird. Some day hope to hunt turkeys out your way. They sure are pretty, and very vocal from what I&#8217;ve seen on TV.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the first. I'll never forget mine. Can't wait til the 18th!!!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What part of Wyoming are you in ?? Been out there a few times hunting antelope in the Buffalo area & saw a bunch of birds. Hoping to someday make it out that way for one.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I live in glenrock. My inlaws have a ranch in powder river and a farm in douglas on the north platt. I guess u can say I'm pretty lucky. Buffalo is a nice place. The fishing and hunting is amazing up there. I ice fished up there a lot last winter and ever trip we saw dozens of turkeys, mulees, pheasant, and caught 2-300 perch through the ice. Great place but then again, I think this entire states like that. There is so much public access out here and no 1 uses most of it. I love this state. If u ever make it out here again look me up.


----------

